# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Restandol Testocaps ORGANON

## LinaPiX

Please post your comments. These are from Greece.
The package and the caps look poor. The colour of the caps are orange instead of dark red and are labeled ORG DV3.

----------


## LinaPiX

Low quality unfortunately.

----------


## Seajackal

PowerBB have posted some pics of a similar product a couple of
weeks ago and said they are a little weak for him but good for
sex drive...  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## Rider

These are def NOT from Greece! They sell Restandol caps here in bottle not in blisters..sorry bro.

----------


## bigputte

Rider, I dont know if they sell in bottles or not, the old restandol is in bottles, maybe the new Restandol Testo Caps comes in blister? They could have change it, because it is a new product?

// Putte

----------


## judge_dread

Rider is right...there's no such product currently in Greek pharmacies believe me...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I think its from Holland. Undestor is the same and its from Holland.
Many companies switched to blisters, Proviron ,Undestor. Probably safer to ship.

----------


## mitsaras_26

hi guys these orange pills are definitely from greece i don't remember which company produced them but i used to buy them from a pharmacy,i m 100% sure they are original,i don't know anything about a new version within a bottle or whatever,i haven't bought them for 3 years now.

----------


## powerlifter18

they are legit i got the same ones in mexico u gota take a shitload for it to work

----------

